# Let's try this again...



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

New breeding pairs guys. Please weigh in! 

Male 1 - I love the orange specks on his fins, the variance in color in his dragon scaling, and what big fins and body he has. I want to pair him with my orange dalmatian girl, she's got small fins but great dots and scales, I feel like he could help even them out.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMGZ6fiT1wE


Male 2 - I love marbles, his blue color, and his fin definition.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-w3HYGE7CE&feature=related


______________________________________________________________________

Female 1 - Orange dalmatian










Female 2 - Super blue dragon 










Female 3 - Bright orange dragon 










Female 4 -


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

is that a mustard gas betta i see!? Why arnt you posting a pic of him on my mustard gas picture thread?  

Good luck on breeding them!!! Its not your first time, is it?? First time for me didnt work out so well, but I have bred before and if you have any questions please ask!! I dont breed anymore though, I work too much now. =D I love dragons breeding, its so beautiful!!! Your orange and white betta is cute!!! You have a lovely collection of plakats, they are prolly my fav =d


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Aw thank you Larsa. I obsessively picked over the females for at least two months. It WILL be my first time! I've been doing lots of reading and question asking, but I've never bred so I hope it goes well..

And I don't know! He's black with slightly marbled dragon scale and orange spotted fins. Does that count as mg?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Oooohhhh! 

I'd do the 1st male with the 2nd female, and the 2nd male with the 4th girl.  
I LOVE marbles! xD


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

^I like that too! But I also sort of want to see 1 with 3 for some reason. I like that bright bright orange


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Male #1 is not MG. He's just a multi blue drgn. 

If your're looking for form I wouldn't breed male #2, females #1 and 3 because they look as if they have only 2 rays. So I'd go with male #1 with female #2 because she has better body form compared to #4. You should still get a lot of multi colored fry.

But if you want colors..... it's up to you.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I had a knowledge base to comment but I don't. What I can say is, those fish are absolutely gorgeous and seems that no matter what you should come out with more gorgeous fish :-D Best of luck to you either way, I cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

OOOH, I would do the orange female with the 1st male. It would be intersting to see what the babies would turn out like  

Is it just me, or is anyone else seeing a pair of TEETH on the last guy?? It looks funny


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Aw thank you Larsa. I obsessively picked over the females for at least two months. It WILL be my first time! I've been doing lots of reading and question asking, but I've never bred so I hope it goes well..
> 
> And I don't know! He's black with slightly marbled dragon scale and orange spotted fins. Does that count as mg?



yes yes yes he counts as a mustard gas!!!! Mustard gas are usually bi colored, having any blue shade body and orange or yellow fins. I ♥ them!!! Here is the thread so you can see examples! ( I think someone posted a chocolate female pic in there, but oh well! http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=83328

0.o Breeding for the first time can be very nerve-wrecking! Good thing you are doing lots of research! =D there are plenty of ppl out there who dont do so and just dump a male and female in the same tank 0.o bad bad bad. Hopefully, one of your pairs will spawn and we can see some brilliant dragons =D about 4 months is actually a good age to breed them, but anything over a year usually doesnt often spawn ( unless they are a horn-dog! )


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I also have this 8 rayed female, but she's a copper. Indjo, couldn't I just add a better rayed female from the spawn in f2 to fix the ray?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

iove the spotting on your blue and orage boy, he's be a good match for your dalmation. ^^ Male 2 i would breed to either 4 or 2, stay away from introducing red wash into the line ^^

female 4 also has some red/orange in her so she'd be a good match for male 1 if you want to try to get more like him.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Korwhord spoils me - Indjo, I hadn't noticed the blue marble boys 2 rays...I looked at his fish and found this guy, who has a yellow stomach and coloring similar to the one I picked last time who arrived DOA. He has 4 rays which is better, and has more compatible colors with my females I think. Korwhord let me trade him =]


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> I also have this 8 rayed female, but she's a copper. Indjo, couldn't I just add a better rayed female from the spawn in f2 to fix the ray?


I doubt it. Form will mostly follow the female. So most of your F1, if not all, will have 2 rays - specially the females. Some of the males may have 4 rays though.

Your male is a drgn and so is that last female. Her only fault is that she has a rather long body for a PK. SO IMO they compliment each other. You will have tons of different colors, including multi's with orange/red fins. 

Fixing colors is much easier than fixing form .... and definitely easier to spot. I'd rather pair him to the orange drg and get 8 rayed F1. Then pick out the colors I like best and do F2...... and so on. You would always get at least 4 rays and many 8 rays. Spawn the 8 rayed fry until f3-f4 and you will get it fixed in your line.



> Korwhord spoils me - Indjo, I hadn't noticed the blue marble boys 2 rays...I looked at his fish and found this guy, who has a yellow stomach and coloring similar to the one I picked last time who arrived DOA. He has 4 rays which is better, and has more compatible colors with my females I think. Korwhord let me trade him =]


Yes he looks better. Just remember that if you pair him to the non drg, you might lose the drg.... I mean pure drg scale. 
Oh, another thing - look at the dorsals of your females. IMO your orange drg has the best dorsal out of all your females (stands upright - not leaning to the back).


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I think the super blue dragon girl would be best. Or I might just do the work to add rays..Don't know. Going to do my giants first!  The male giant has 8 rays, I couldn't tell on the female..


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> I think the super blue dragon girl would be best. Or I might just do the work to add rays..Don't know. Going to do my giants first!  The male giant has 8 rays, *I couldn't tell on the female*..


This is what I mean by spotting form is more difficult - you can't see it immediately.

My recent spawn: Male 8 rays. Female 2 rays = fry all 2 ray females. Few males have 4 rays. None have 8 rays ....... by coincidence, I checked them this morning. 

Your blue female has 4 rays so she would produce nice fry with either male..... not your 2nd male, but #1 and the last picture.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I meant like I couldnt tell because the photo is unclear I couldn't tell on the giant female.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm talking about spotting rays with the naked eye. I don't have a good camera that can make close ups. And it would be a hassle to take pictures of hundreds just to look at their rays. I only use magnifying glass. And it took me over an hour (bad eye sight).

But when spotting colors - well you immediately see what you like.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Got it. Yeah it's hard to see the rays, especially if the fins are light colored. How old are you indjo? 

How are your giants doing?


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> Got it. Yeah it's hard to see the rays, especially if the fins are light colored. How old are you indjo?
> 
> How are your giants doing?


 
*Cough Cough*
How *young *are you indjo?
 Sounds nicer than old  lol



Did you figure out who your pairing up?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

My body is much older than my age. My mind is not older than a teenager. LOL.

They're confusing. They don't look like they're growing. But then again I stare at them everyday.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't tell her rays at all, but I found her for the male with orange fins that I love.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

*WOW*
She is so pretty


----------

